# new hive bodies / boxes rocking



## beeme13 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys and gals,

as a new beekeeper, i have a question: 
i purchased new 8-frame medium hive bodies from walter t. kelley in november (11/10) when they had free shipping. i kept the woodenware stored in the shipping boxes in my house - at a constant, controlled temperature....however i was unable to assemble the boxes until this past weekend (2/20/11)....life happens you know. 

when assembling, i used a carpenter's square to make my boxes were perfectly square. 

the trouble is: when i stack the assembled hive bodies on top of each other, most of them slightly rock front to back. two of them really rock back and forth when stacked.

is this normal with all woodenware? or could this be due to some sort of warping? or is walter t. kelley's woodenware not of good quality/craftmanship?

thanks,
beeme13


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

You will find imperfections in all wooden ware, and unfortunately a small amount of sizing difference between manufacturers. I don't know how much of a gap you have on each end. If the gab is large you can shave down the bottom to reduce the end gaps....it is your call.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Stack them and put a Concrete block on the top 
The bees will glue the rest if there is any rocking left 

Tommyt


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

When they are full of bees and honey they won't rock. If you stack them perfectly straight, and there are no gaps anywhere it can be really hard to get a hive tool between them when you want them separated.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

the honey that will be stored in those boxes will bring those boxes back.
that or the bees will fill the gap.
no worries


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

As another newbee, I'm glad to hear the reassurances. Especially because my home-made boxes are kinda like that. They're all within 1/16" of the spec I built them too, and wobble a little. Didn't think it was a big deal, and now I'm even more confident it's not.

Thanks!


----------



## beeme13 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks guys for all the nice replies, yeah most of my boxes are within 1/16 of inch in the rocking.

the discrepancy of the two boxes that really rock:
one is 1/8 of an inch, the other is 3/16 of an inch.

for the two boxes that rock the most:
will these gaps "settle out" as previously stated or would planing them solve the problem (or would this create a bigger problem with bee space)?

thanks,
beeme13


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

If you plane them, you will have problems with bee sPace. It won't bother the bees much, they will just glue the frames together. But it will make it hard to work the hive. The weight will push them together. You can start the process now by stacking them and placing a bunch of weight on top. Humidity and heat cycles will do the rest outside.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Wood moves, tree rings curve, humidity rises and drops.
The boxes are a 3-dimensional object, hard to square 3 directions at the same time.

A very slight difference in tightness of the joint, top to bottom, can throw the other end of the board out of kilter.

When you put the boxes together you need to set them on a perfectly level surface like a table-saw table until the glue sets.

It they do not sit level, shim up one low corner, hold down a high corner and rap the other high corner with a rubber hammer until everything is flat, then let dry.

Small gaps will work out ok as you use them.

Goodluck.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Never forget the roll of duct tape when you work your bees! Those big gaps will disappear like magic.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

And don't forget the bees! They'll either seal the gap, or use it as another entrance.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I was told once by an old experienced Beek to set you table saw to what size box you have (yours would be 6-5/8") after the boxes are assembled. Then rip the edge opposite the frame rest rabbet (bottom of box) and the rotate box and rip the next side and continue until you true up all four sides.
He said he did it all the time and it made the boxes sit down tight with no rocking. He said it would shave some of the sides and not take nothing off of others, hence trueing up the box.
I will be honest with you and admit I have never tried it so I won't guarantee the results!?
I agree with everyone else and left as is, the bees will definitely true things up with propolis for you as they do this to my equipment all the time.
One thing though, make sure you never scrape the propolis off the bottom or top edges or you will be right back where you started. 
Speaking from experience! :doh:


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh by the way fish stix that sounds just what I do!
Never realized that Duct Tape and Beekeeping went together so well!! 
I am thinking about starting to buy it by the case lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

*Kelley's woodenware*

FWIW, I just purchased two deep hive and two medium supers from Walter Kelleys, and they fit together just about perfect.


----------



## Eek-a-beek (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a box that rocked, just took it out on the driveway and pushed it around for a while. Problem solved.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I would stack them up and put some cinder blocks or something heavy on them and hopefully that will straiten them out. 3/16 is a big gap and if they fill that with propolis it will be a pain in the rear. 

If I have a honey super that does that I will try to put it under a full super of honey instead of on top of hive and the weight of that will usually take care of it. Once it sits in place long enough it usually will hold true. 

If you cant straiten it out or if you put it on hive like I mentioned and you still have a big gap do not use it cause it will leave the colony open to robing and if it is weak it will be wiped out. Its happened to me, colony was wiped out over a period of two days.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Second the method Eek-a-beek has, works good for warped exhaust manifolds too.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

only problem I see with eek-a-beeks plan is if you have neighbors that may see you. Your neighbors might think you are insane and start talking.


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

I find that an old disc brake disc is just right to push a box down level on top of my tablesaw until the glue dries.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

My bees love gaps of all kinds. Ventilation is a good thing.


----------

